# Digi 2 8v wont start!!! HELP!!



## runvsofme07 (Aug 26, 2004)

Ok. engine has spark... and fuel is getting to the fuel rail from the fuel lines and pumps... Car cranks but doesnt start... i havent tested the compression of the cylinders or the timing yet.. but what could be my issue..? i need to get this thing running asap!!


----------



## runvsofme07 (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: Digi 2 8v wont start!!! HELP!! (runvsofme07)*

no one can help me???


----------



## tprestontyree (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Digi 2 8v wont start!!! HELP!! (runvsofme07)*

Was it running fine and all of a sudden did this? I had a similar problem a few months ago and have been journalizing it on here.
Regards,
Chia


----------



## runvsofme07 (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: Digi 2 8v wont start!!! HELP!! (Chia's_MkII)*

well idk.. i bought it like this.. what do you think is the issue with your car?


----------



## vw_jason79 (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Digi 2 8v wont start!!! HELP!! (runvsofme07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *runvsofme07* »_well idk.. i bought it like this.. what do you think is the issue with your car?

Check the compression, but even if you have good compression in only 2 cylinders it would still try to start. I just got done with a ABA/counterflow swap and I am having the same problems. I have fuel, spark, compression, and the timing is set. I now believe its something to do with the ignition. Its either got to be the hall sender or the ignition control unit. Thats where I looking next. And my car is Digi II as well. Good luck.


----------



## epjetta (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: Digi 2 8v wont start!!! HELP!! (runvsofme07)*

check the stuff you talked about first. then move on if they are OK. good luck


----------



## Rallymech (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Digi 2 8v wont start!!! HELP!! (runvsofme07)*

Pull the dipstick and check to see if it smells like fuel. If so read the Digifant II saga post in this forum. Remove the spark plugs and see if they are wet. If they are dry you can put a tablespoon of oil down each cylinder to hepl seal the rings and increase compression. 
The engine will idle with very little fuel pressure, so if you have fuel under any kind of pressure at the test plug on the rail that is ok.
Digifant failure is associated with heavy flooding of the engine. If you are having this problem you need to check your ECU and engine grounds.
Check your base ignition timing. Pull the big plastic plug out of the top of the flywheel housing and point your timing light down there when you crank the engine. You should see a notch in the flywheel. Timing an A1/A2 is a little different so check out http://members.tripod.com/~fuelie/intro.htm

Good luck.


----------



## vw_jason79 (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Digi 2 8v wont start!!! HELP!! (Rallymech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rallymech* »_Pull the dipstick and check to see if it smells like fuel. If so read the Digifant II saga post in this forum. Remove the spark plugs and see if they are wet. If they are dry you can put a tablespoon of oil down each cylinder to hepl seal the rings and increase compression. 
The engine will idle with very little fuel pressure, so if you have fuel under any kind of pressure at the test plug on the rail that is ok.
Digifant failure is associated with heavy flooding of the engine. If you are having this problem you need to check your ECU and engine grounds.
Check your base ignition timing. Pull the big plastic plug out of the top of the flywheel housing and point your timing light down there when you crank the engine. You should see a notch in the flywheel. Timing an A1/A2 is a little different so check out http://members.tripod.com/~fuelie/intro.htm

Good luck.

This guy is right on. Mine was dumping way to much fuel. I had alot of gas in my oil. This was a freshly rebuilt bottom end and a rebuilt head with no more than 300 miles on it. You could smell gas pretty quickly when trying to start it.


----------



## MK2SnowPilot (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: Digi 2 8v wont start!!! HELP!! (runvsofme07)*

massive vaccum leak or bad ISV will prevent it from starting as well


----------



## mudanddust (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: Digi 2 8v wont start!!! HELP!! (vw_jason79)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw_jason79* »_
I just got done with a ABA/counterflow swap and I am having the same problems. I have fuel, spark, compression, and the timing is set. my car is Digi II as well. Good luck. 

i am in the same boat, any help would be appreciated


----------



## edub122 (Mar 17, 2010)

*Re: Digi 2 8v wont start!!! HELP!! (mudanddust)*

Sounds like ecu problem. I had the same issue, pull your plugs and maoe sure the engine isnt flooded, if it is, with the plugs out manually turn the crank (19mm socket) gas should come out of the plug housings, also try to blast the wholes with air. then check all your grounds. Try to get ahold of another ecu, digi computers burn out pretty easy


----------



## mudanddust (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: Digi 2 8v wont start!!! HELP!! (edub122)*

the reason i did the aba swap in the first place was because i overheated the 1.8 earlier on this year. would that have anything to do with it?


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Digi 2 8v wont start!!! HELP!! (MK2SnowPilot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK2SnowPilot* »_massive vaccum leak or bad ISV will prevent it from starting as well
i don't think digifant uses the afm when starting, so it'll at least start/attempt to start but then fall on its ass.


----------



## mudanddust (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: Digi 2 8v wont start!!! HELP!! (ziddey)*

the oil smells like gas, and i have a bad ground that im fixing, what are the chances that the ecu isnt fried?


----------



## mudanddust (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: Digi 2 8v wont start!!! HELP!! (mudanddust)*

it was the ecu, got a new one in and it fired up, now its just timing to play with


----------



## shwagondawheels (Jun 18, 2004)

A test: if you know you have fuel in the rail, but dont know how much is entering the cylinders (injectors not firing or continuously firing) unplug the electrical connector to the injectors, and bend down the tabs of a 194 bulb and insert the bulb into the injector clip. (home brew "noid" light) now crank the engine and watch the light show. If one stays lit, either ecu or wiring short to ground is the problem. If one or more does not light, there is an open in 12v or ground circuit, or bad ecu.


----------

